# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  Albuterol?

## connex202

How is albuterol (sulfate) taken for cutting? I have always been an asthmatic and have always had ampoules of this stuff laying around and until just recently had no idea it could be used for cutting instead of clen . I have never tried clen however I thought I might give the albuterol a try since I have some. I usually just put the solution in my nebulizer and breath it for 20 mins. I assume that's not the best way to take for cutting purposes. Can anyone get me started on how this stuff is used.

Sorry can a mod move this to the right forum. I think I posted this in the wrong place

----------


## redz

I hear good things about it but overall it seems to not be very popular for whatever reason. It is good for cutting though from what I understand never tried it myself though.

----------


## christiansteele

I have been on it for the last year for my add to focus in school it keeps your energy up all day and is good for geting things done but not amaizing as a fat burner just from me experience.

----------


## ni4ni

HALFLIFE for the inhalation is shorter then the clen -try it, can't hurt since ur on the stuff anyway. Just don't do both. Inc bp, inc hr

----------


## intensityfreak

ive heard the same albuterol is good for cutting also, but never heard anything about making your focus better. im on clen now so ill give it a try

----------


## deja vu

sweet, never knew! I'll have to research this!

----------


## Slide

> I have been on it for the last year for my add to focus in school it keeps your energy up all day and is good for geting things done but not amaizing as a fat burner just from me experience.


you are thinking of adderall not albuterol.

----------


## tigerspawn

Bump

----------


## HulkSmash1

bump

----------


## AverageGymRat

The differences between clen and albuterol from my experience and research:

Albuterol
- little anabolic 
- low fat burning
- "hardening" effect
- increased endurance
- good for PCT
- lower side effects

Clenbuterol 
- anticatabolic
- high fat burning 
- increased endurance
- good for cutting cycles
- harsher side effects

----------


## SouthernS

Most of what I would add has been said here. I will add that I ran clen many times, and always hated the sides. Albuterol gives me very comparable results with almost none of the sides. I don't enjoy shaky hands and sweaty shirts at work so I go albuterol.

----------

